# Mono



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

I just found out I have Mono. I haven't had a lot of time to research it yet, & I'm discussing it with my doctor tomorrow, but I was wondering if any of you have had it. How long did it take you to recover? Did anything besides rest help you? Did you take time off work? If so, how much time?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I had two weeks off of school and then luckily it was spring break which gave me another two weeks.I had been sick for probably a month trying to keep slogging on before I got diagnosed.Rest was the biggest help.K.


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think I had it worse than most. My glands on the sides of my neck swelled up and I looked like I had a football on each side of my neck. I also had lumps in my armpits. I also wound up with strep throat. I was missing school off and on for about 3 weeks before I finally found out I had mono. I missed another 6 weeks after that. The best thing you can do is rest, rest, rest. For awhile I was too weak to even shower. Walking up or down the stairs would make me have to take a nap. I got mono in December or January of my senior year and even in the summer time I would get super worn down. They say you can feel the effects of it for up to six months. I'm not sure if you live at home or have someone who will take care of you but that is a huge help. Getting up to get stuff to drink killed me. Movies were great too. I saw the beginning of ten things I hate about you close to 20 times but I couldn't stay awake for the whole thing. Good luck, rest bunches, and feel better.


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 17, 2002)

Huggenkiss, I too had similar symptoms but I didn't get strep throat. I had mono in mid-January - early February. I found out after I was in the hospital for a bad reaction to Lortab. My spleen got inflamed, and I was put on Prednisone. I withdrew from all of my classes that semester, went home & came back feeling a whole lot better. All I did was sleep, sleep, sleep. I hope you feel better!


----------

